# Need help to identify ducks...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I shot these two birds from the same flock. What do you guys think? I'm thinking they are both hen buffleheads.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a green wing teal:


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

No drake green wing and hen buff.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The ones on the right are lead shot. Nice ones too.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys are all wrong-bluewing coot and northern stripehead. Geez, has anyone else on this board actually shot a duck before?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Those are eurasian collared doves! good thing is, there's no limit, no season, and no license required. been getting into them thick for the last couple years. Ironically I never seen anyone else after them in the summer.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> Those are eurasian collared doves! good thing is, there's no limit, no season, and no license required. been getting into them thick for the last couple years. Ironically I never seen anyone else after them in the summer.


Now I'm more confused than ever. Do I need a duck stamp if they are sitting on the water when I shoot?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> Now I'm more confused than ever. Do I need a duck stamp if they are sitting on the water when I shoot?


Naw, only if you are using a .220 Swift.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

toasty said:


> Now I'm more confused than ever. Do I need a duck stamp if they are sitting on the water when I shoot?


Only if you are planning on mailing them to relatives as christmas gifts.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Toasty! You bored???


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, and judging from that picture you don't have a plug in your gun.......


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If they don't taste very good- they are ducks


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

toasty said:


> Now I'm more confused than ever. Do I need a duck stamp if they are sitting on the water when I shoot?


What's a duck stamp?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Truelife said:


> Toasty! You bored???


No, not bored, I have always got a kick out of posts asking what they shot with a pic of a dead duck. My all time favorite was a post of a virginia rail shot illegally. My second was of a hell diver that someone posted.

The rest of the story is I was hunting with a couple guys that are on this forum last January. They both claim a drake green wing came through the decoys and I saw a hen bufflehead and didn't shoot. To this day, they still think they saw a gwt and I swear it was a hen buffie, just wondering if I was going nuts or blind. The difference seems pretty obvious and I wonder how we each saw something so differently.

BTW, 28ga guns don't require plugs since they use less shot than 12ga guns. It is the total payload, not # of shells.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> No, not bored, I have always got a kick out of posts asking what they shot with a pic of a dead duck. My all time favorite was a post of a virginia rail shot illegally. My second was of a hell diver that someone posted.
> 
> The rest of the story is I was hunting with a couple guys that are on this forum last January. *They both claim a drake green wing came through the decoys and I saw a hen bufflehead and didn't shoot. To this day, they still think they saw a gwt and I swear it was a hen buffie, just wondering if I was going nuts or blind. The difference seems pretty obvious and I wonder how we each saw something so differently.*
> 
> BTW, 28ga guns don't require plugs since they use less shot than 12ga guns. It is the total payload, not # of shells.


Johnny Walker walking you lil too much? :noidea:

... lol.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> No, not bored, I have always got a kick out of posts asking what they shot with a pic of a dead duck. My all time favorite was a post of a virginia rail shot illegally. My second was of a hell diver that someone posted.
> 
> The rest of the story is I was hunting with a couple guys that are on this forum last January. They both claim a drake green wing came through the decoys and I saw a hen bufflehead and didn't shoot. To this day, they still think they saw a gwt and I swear it was a hen buffie, just wondering if I was going nuts or blind. The difference seems pretty obvious and I wonder how we each saw something so differently.
> 
> BTW, 28ga guns don't require plugs since they use less shot than 12ga guns. It is the total payload, not # of shells.


Yep it was a greenie. Just cause your blind as a bat and don't know your birds!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I meen sheesh...


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

toasty said:


> The rest of the story is I was hunting with a couple guys that are on this forum last January. They both claim a drake green wing came through the decoys and I saw a hen bufflehead and didn't shoot. To this day, they still think they saw a gwt and I swear it was a hen buffie, just wondering if I was going nuts or blind. The difference seems pretty obvious and I wonder how we each saw something so differently.


Good story, to bad nobody shot the bird and then it would have been even more fun to find out who was right.


----------

